# Toddler tooth extraction and breastfeeding



## Jayne Yang (Jul 7, 2016)

Help. Please send me links or articles or any related data to backup that it is safe to breastfeed after tooth extraction. My 3yo had her two front teeth pulled as they were fractured from a fall. Our dentist says no BFing, another said it was fine. The more information I can show my husband, the sooner our daughter stops sobbing 󾬎 Hope he'll get convinced... I really appreciate the help


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't find any research papers but this info sheet is from what is generally considered to be the best children's hospital in Australia and it says bf as normal 
http://www.rch.org.au/kidsinfo/fact_sheets/Day_surgery_Dental_surgery_discharge_care/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilight8 (Aug 8, 2016)

Your baby has to eat, and breast-milk is safer and more comforting to your child after extraction.


----------



## gladyvibe1 (Aug 9, 2016)

My friend’s 2 1/2 yo had an unplanned extraction of his upper left 1 yo molar due to infection. Her pediatric dentist said no breastfeeding for 3 days. She did not agree to this in the beginning.That’s when the doctor said that she should not breastfeed that particular day or she would risk dislodging the clot.She even asked me for my suggestions too.! And after reading various articles and seeking expert advice from my personal dentist at Clearbrook,Oshawa ,we understood the fact that breastfeeding can take place immediately and is actually beneficial after extraction of the front upper teeth (incisors). In her case,it was fine except that the kid refused to have it because of his pain. But after the pain was healed,everything went fine.So don’t worry! Go on!


----------



## Mandyjws (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello! I know this post was awhile ago but I found this discussion recently when searching for information leading up to my son’s tooth extraction. It was helpful to hear some encouragement and so I wanted to add my story for others that may face this issue in the future and find this conversation helpful like I did.

My 29 month old had his top four teeth extracted last week and I was really nervous about not being able to breastfeed afterwards. My dentist was not very supportive of breastfeeding right away but said we could try and to just stop if there was any increase in bleeding. 

When my son woke from anesthesia he was totally disoriented and freaking out and I was trying to just hold him and sing but it wasn’t working. The nurse anesthetist asked if we nursed and suggested it. I’d been wary to nurse quite so soon after the procedure but hated to see my child in distress and so we nursed. It totally snapped him out of it and did not cause any issues with his clots. We’ve nursed freely and frequently since then and I’m so delighted because it has provided him so much comfort during this tough time. There was the tiniest bit of blood on my nipples after the first few times but nothing alarming and a week out his extraction sites are doing great.

So other mamas dealing with this, I hope another story helps!


----------

